# First Betta



## ksd (Apr 25, 2014)

I got my first Betta. My mother bought him for me as a present. He's adorable. I named him Finn. He sits on my desk and watches me work. 



















His color reminds me of a peacock


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Nice betta


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

Very nice betta


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

looks like a happy healthy betta. I see a filter intake in one of the pictures, very nice. A lot of people just put them in tiny unheated unfiltered bowls


----------



## ksd (Apr 25, 2014)

Well I must confess his bowl isn't heated which I didn't even realize was necessary. Guess I need to read up on them. My mom has about 6 of them in various type tanks/bowls and she gave him to me as a present. She said they are very easy keepers and don't need much. He's a funny little fish as he watches me work and gets very excited when he sees me grab his container of food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

They don't need a heater if you live in a very warm environment, but normal room temperature (18C-20C) is too cold. They need a water temp of around 25C/80f


----------



## ksd (Apr 25, 2014)

I think I might move my Betta on my office desk to a 5gal tank I got. He's in a 1gal I was given when I got him and he's done fine in it but I'm curious if he'd like more room. I got a 1.5gal tank for another room and really like it. A new Betta lives in that one. He seems to like it as well. I guess anything is better than the little cups the store gets them in. I'm curious if the 5gal is a pain to clean. I do full water changes in the 1gal tanks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

A 5 gal is much better for him and isn't that hard to clean.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2014)

5 gallons is actually easier to clean than the smaller tanks.


----------

